# Compte mail iPhone



## junjorom (27 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour à tous

Voilà plusieurs semaines que j’essaye de récupérer le Mot de passe de mon compte Gmail mais sans succès.

Ce compte est toujours actif car mon iPhone 6s Plus jailbreak Reçois toujours les mails de ce compte.

-J’ai essayé de le chercher dans le trousseau de l’iPhone mais il n’apparaît pas.
- j’ai essayé de voir si je pouvais le récupérer via une sauvegarde iTunes de l’iPhone mais c’est crypté 
-j’ai essayé de trouver le fichier via Filza mais j’ai pas trouvé 

Est ce que un expert en iPhone aurait une idée pour récupérer se mot de passe de mon compte mail gmail?

Merci d’avance.


----------



## Jura39 (27 Juillet 2021)

Il existe une procédure pour trouver son mot de passe 






						Modifier ou réinitialiser votre mot de passe - Ordinateur - Aide Gmail
					

Vous pouvez modifier votre mot de passe pour des raisons de sécurité, ou le réinitialiser si vous l'avez oublié. Le mot de passe de votre compte Google vous permet d'accéder à de nombreux produi



					support.google.com


----------



## junjorom (27 Juillet 2021)

Malheureusement j’ai déjà fait tous ça mais je l’ai depuis tellement longtemps que mon tel a changé depuis et que l’adresse de récup n’existe plus. Je plaisante pas quand je dit qui n’y a plus que mon iPhone qui peut y accéder malheureusement.


----------



## Jura39 (28 Juillet 2021)

Donc pas de solution


----------



## Powerdom (28 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour,

cet iphone n'est synchronisé avec aucun mac  ? parce qu’on peut le trouver facilement depuis l'application trousseau


----------



## junjorom (28 Juillet 2021)

C’est se que j’avais penser aussi de le synchroniser avec un mac mais vu que j’en est pas j’ai essayé avec Mac x lion sur vm ware mais lion est trop vieux pour iTunes donc je vais essayé avec catalina. Merci pour la réponse


----------



## junjorom (13 Août 2021)

Bonjour à tous,

après moulte difficultés j’ai réussi à installer sur mac catalina 15.5 . J’ai ensuite synchroniser mon iPhone ainsi que iCloud mais je me suis aperçu que dans mail de Mac qu’il n’y avait que mon compte mail ICloud de syncro. De plus en regardant dans le trousseau Je n’ai pas trouvé le mot de passe de mon compte Gmail.
Il y a-t-il une autre solution ou c’est vraiment mort ?
Merci à tous.


----------



## Powerdom (13 Août 2021)

La je ne vois pas depuis les appareils ce qu'il est possible de faire de plus. Seule l'interface de gmail pourra peut-etre de le récupérer si une adresse mail de secours était indiquée en cas de perte de mot de passe.
Mais j'imagine que tout a déjà été tenté de ce côté.


----------



## love_leeloo (13 Août 2021)

dans les paramètres Gmail, on indique un n° de téléphone et une adresse mail de récupération.


----------



## Powerdom (13 Août 2021)

oui, je vois qu'il écrit plus haut que l'adresse de récup n'existe plus...


----------



## junjorom (13 Août 2021)

Oui en effet cette adresse e-mail est tellement vieille que depuis j’ai changé de téléphone plusieurs fois.Quelqu’un sait où sont stockées les informations de connexion mail Dans les fichiers de l’iPhone ?


----------



## Powerdom (13 Août 2021)

tu as essayé ici ?


----------



## junjorom (13 Août 2021)

J’ai malheureusement tenté plusieurs fois toutes les possibilités qu’offrait gmail mais rien ni fait ;

-mon téléphone n’existe plus
-mon adresse de récupération aussi
- et les questions secrètes je sais vraiment pas ce que j’ai mis.
J’ai bien sur essayé tous les mots de passe que je me souvenais mais je crois que j’avais mis un mot généré automatiquement .

merci


----------



## Powerdom (13 Août 2021)

Peut etre que si tu changes dans le futur de téléphone, en les synchronisant en les mettant l'un à coté de l'autre pour le transfert des données, le mot de passe apparaitra dans les mots de passe du menu réglage.


----------



## junjorom (13 Août 2021)

Je sais pas , en tout cas je suis bien bloqué j’ai plus qu’à recréer un nouveau compte et changer d’adresse e-mail de mon iCloud.  C’est triste je l’ai depuis longtemps cette adresse et j’y tenais.


----------

